# Dent Removal



## bigstu22 (May 23, 2017)

Hi guys. I'm looking for recommendations for someone to remove dents from both of my cars. I'm in Erskine so hopefully that's central enough to most specialists. Thanks in advance


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I use a guy Neil Scott who will come to you with his bag of tricks. He works through Acci-dent (you can Google them). He now covers the Fife area but he has done 4 or 5 jobs for me over the years in Glasgow and they all came out really well.

There are other guys who cover the Glasgow area but I can't speak for their work other than they have been in the business for at least 10 years now.


----------

